# Weber County Sport Shooting Complex



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Just FYI the Weber County Sport Shooting Complex is up and running in case you hadn't heard. Pretty nice facility they have and lane rentals are only $5 per hour.

http://www.webercountyutah.gov/wcsportshootingcomplex/


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Cool!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

Went there today. I will be back. it is a nice but interesting facility. They currently just have the 50(really only 48) yard range open. They stated around march is when they will open the 300 yard range. The 50 yard range has places for rifles and pistols. The rifle booths had a taller table and part of the table was big enough to put a sled. The range itself has an semi open roof. So with the melting snow my target got dripped on. also at certain distance the sunlight through the open area would mess up my target acquision. but it did have electric target runners that were controlled by a touch pad. 

Make sure you bring your PPE(glasses and hearing Protection). they will sell you some there if you forgot yours.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Cool, I will have to check them out too. Anyone know if they allow muzzle loaders?


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

300 yard range? Really? That would be excellent. There need to me more ranges that have 300-600+ yard firing lines.


----------

